# careers in programming



## doomgiver (Jan 4, 2011)

if i get really good at a language, say C/C++, Ruby, etc, what are my career options?
currently doing btech from JIIT, noida


----------



## prakash87 (Jan 9, 2011)

Options and scopes are many like , App Developer and System testing. or the most lucrative mobile app developer


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 13, 2011)

u mst have deep knowledge of c/c++.. oderwise move to the java,PHP ,.net


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 13, 2011)

im not that good at c/c++. 
can extensive knowledge of ruby/python do instead?


----------



## prasath_digit (Jan 16, 2011)

extensive knowledge of C/C++ means you can work on system-related stuff rather than web/business stuff, also the game dev industry primarily favours C++.


----------



## Amit Shrivastava (Apr 12, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> im not that good at c/c++.
> can extensive knowledge of ruby/python do instead?



JAVA and .NET all the language are based on c/c++. Because it is  base of all the language so you have to learn it. and also good scope.
ruby/python now is not using in the industry.


----------

